# I wanna be a yakker



## HermanMerman (Feb 9, 2015)

Fellow GON Forum members, 

I currently have a pocketful of folded bills reserved for the purchase of my very first kayak. I would assume there are members here that have much more kayak experience than me, so I wanted to get opinions on which kayak I should go for. I would imagine that this kayak will see a good amount of time fishing at Lake Sinclair, as well as some time fishing/hunting along some of our river systems. 

Any advice is welcome, and thank you in advance.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 9, 2015)

do your best to get in a few different boats and paddle them if you can. there are a number of great boats on the market that would probably suit you depending on your weight. the ride series by wilderness ,the predator series from old town , the slayer by native, the big game 2 by Ocean and the Cruise12, Coosa HD, Kilroy would be some good options from Jackson. i can help with the Jackson boats, Randy can help with the Old Town and Ocean kayaks.


----------



## HermanMerman (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for the response. I noticed you mentioned weight. If it helps, I am 6'2'' , about 200 lbs.


----------



## Chap (Feb 9, 2015)

For fishing purposes a sit-on-top is the way to go in my opinion.  If you don't mind me asking, what is your budget?  That will help us know which recommendations to make.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 9, 2015)

i sort of disagree chap, my Kilroy is an outstanding fishing machine as was my commander and ultimate. as long as i am not dealing with class 3's of offshore stuff i love being in that kilroy!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 9, 2015)

Perception Pescador is probably the most popular selling yak but I'd go with a Jackson or Old Town for the win if you got the jack. Old Town Predator MX for me.

Yaks are like guns. You got your Remington guys, Browning boys, Winchester enthusiasts, Ruger die hards and Savage injuns.


----------



## jmerrell (Feb 9, 2015)

I have the Field and Stream 12' sit in and sit on top kayaks.  I was in the $500 range when I was looking to buy this past May.   I got the sit on top for me and the sit in for my wife.  They both paddle great and track well.  She loves hers and I love mine.  They are both pretty much rigged to start fishing right away.  I had not done a lot of kayaking before purchasing these boats so I went with a cheaper brand but still a good kayak with nice features.  I know I'm in this for the long haul now so I will invest more money on my next boat for sure.  These are excellent starter boats. They are not the cheapest, but they are definitely not the most expensive.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 9, 2015)

Dont forget Craigslist.
Losts of Great boats come up on there.  And you usually get a life jacket and paddle thrown in.

Sit on top 12 ft or longer.  Pay attention to the different seats and, well lets call it "dash" layout...  Pick something that looks like you can add a depth finder and what ever else you might want later.


----------



## Chap (Feb 9, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> Dont forget Craigslist.
> Losts of Great boats come up on there.  And you usually get a life jacket and paddle thrown in.
> 
> Sit on top 12 ft or longer.  Pay attention to the different seats and, well lets call it "dash" layout...  Pick something that looks like you can add a depth finder and what ever else you might want later.



Man I hope Craigslist picks up around here.  I have searching the Savannah, Charleston, and Jacksonville CL's daily, and the deals are few and far between on decent SOT's that I could rig for fishing.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 9, 2015)

Chap said:


> Man I hope Craigslist picks up around here.  I have searching the Savannah, Charleston, and Jacksonville CL's daily, and the deals are few and far between on decent SOT's that I could rig for fishing.



I've been searching north ga for a used kayak, and have come up empty, thinking about going to bass pro to get a new one. My budget is 5-700$ range.


----------



## Randy (Feb 9, 2015)

As for weight capacity you need a kayak with a weight capacity of about 40% more than you weigh.  Meaning you weight should be no more than about 60 % of the weight capacity of the kayak.  Some SOT can go more, some less.   But over 60% and you probably have water coming in the scuppers rather than out.


----------



## fishndoc (Feb 9, 2015)

Randy's recommendation about weight capacity is important - an overloaded yak is no fun to paddle and can be dangerous.
Also, save enough of your budget for a decent paddle, and a comfortable PFD.
And, you didn't mention how you planned to transport it.  If you have a pickup, you can haul up to a 14 ft boat easily with a Harbor Freight bed extender.  If not, you will have to either get a trailer or rig up a car-top carrier.

But, don't waste too much time agonizing over which boat to buy; there is no single perfect kayak for every situation.  Just find one that you can afford that meets your needs reasonably well, and pull the trigger.  Fishing season is just around the corner.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Feb 9, 2015)

Compare the weights and comfort level... I went with the 12' sit on top and it works well for me.


----------



## Chap (Feb 9, 2015)

cklem said:


> I've been searching north ga for a used kayak, and have come up empty, thinking about going to bass pro to get a new one. My budget is 5-700$ range.



We are in the same budget range.  I am going to pass on the Ascends at Bass Pro and go with something at West Marine or Dick's.


----------



## Chap (Feb 9, 2015)

Randy said:


> As for weight capacity you need a kayak with a weight capacity of about 40% more than you weigh.  Meaning you weight should be no more than about 60 % of the weight capacity of the kayak.  Some SOT can go more, some less.   But over 60% and you probably have water coming in the scuppers rather than out.



I had this problem with an older Ascend that I had.  I only weighed about 180 at the time, but I would get a wet expletive deleted every time I went out.  All I would carry was a small tackle box, 1 rod, and a half gallon of water, so it wasn't my gear loading me down.  It was just a wet and uncomfortable ride.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 10, 2015)

Chap said:


> We are in the same budget range.  I am going to pass on the Ascends at Bass Pro and go with something at West Marine or Dick's.



Are the kayaks that dicks carry better quality than the ascend from bass pro? Iv also never owned one, like I said my price range is 500-700$ I want a sot 12 ft , I will be fishing lake chatuge, and other small hard to get to lakes, and some rivers with not so rough water. Any suggestions would be great, I will need to get one north of Atlanta , or west of Asheville, or east of Chattanooga. I don't have time to drive more than 2 hours to look at one to possibly buy. Thanks


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 10, 2015)

This is a good facebook group that usually has better yaks than craigslist. 


https://www.facebook.com/groups/kayakbuyselltrade/


----------



## HermanMerman (Feb 10, 2015)

Chap said:


> For fishing purposes a sit-on-top is the way to go in my opinion.  If you don't mind me asking, what is your budget?  That will help us know which recommendations to make.



I will be looking in the $500-650 range.


----------



## Chap (Feb 10, 2015)

HermanMerman said:


> I will be looking in the $500-650 range.



You really do have a lot of options if you have to buy new with your budget.

The Perception Pescador (Academy Sports), AKA West Marine Pompano is very popular.  It's like $550.

Dicks has the Perception Striker , AKA West Marine Cayman.  It has a pretty good weight limit, but from I've read, may not track the best.  To me, that isn't a big issue considering I would probably spend a lot of time anchored down or tied off somewhere while I fish.

The Ascend FS12 is very popular, and will get you out on the water, but you may have to reseal the hatches to keep water out.  Also, the hull is apparently thin and prone to flexing, which can pull the mounts for the seat loose.  However, there are a lot of people out there who swear by them.  If all I could get was an Ascend I would probably be happy with it after a little work.

Vibe Kayaks sell one called the Sea Ghost.  It is made by an Australian company.  Looks like a really good yak and comes outfitted pretty nicely.  It runs $789.  I really like what I've seen from it.  It is sold by a small company in Atlanta.  I've shot a few emails back and forth with them and they seem like a good crew.

Also, you could wait to see what pops up on Craigslist in your area.  But as I said, there isn't much happening here.  Lots of sit-in kayaks.  The only SOT's I'd be interested in are Ascends that people are trying to sell for full retail.

Hope this helps.  See you on the water soon.


----------



## HermanMerman (Feb 10, 2015)

The more I look at the Vibe Sea Ghost, the more I like it.


----------



## Lecrevisse (Feb 10, 2015)

You ought to stop in at Outdoor World. It is up GA 400, just south of the outlet mall. Talk to Walt Lariscy. He will steer you right. I got my Slayer there as a demo, and love the boat. Their address is Dawsonville. Thompson Creek ramp is only a few miles away. You can rent a boat to try it out.  Make sure you paddle all your choices.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Feb 10, 2015)

cklem said:


> I've been searching north ga for a used kayak, and have come up empty, thinking about going to bass pro to get a new one. My budget is 5-700$ range.



Check Craigslist greenville/upstate too....Was browsing it and they have a few nice boats for sale within your listed budget.....A 12ft WS tarpon, 14ft WS tarpon and F&S Eagle talon were a few I remember. All nice boats too.


----------



## Chap (Feb 10, 2015)

HermanMerman said:


> The more I look at the Vibe Sea Ghost, the more I like it.



There are some videos of guys fishing past the breakers on the Sea Ghost on Youtube.  Check them out.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 10, 2015)

Geffellz18 said:


> Check Craigslist greenville/upstate too....Was browsing it and they have a few nice boats for sale within your listed budget.....A 12ft WS tarpon, 14ft WS tarpon and F&S Eagle talon were a few I remember. All nice boats too.



Thanks I'll check it out


----------



## lonedrake (Feb 10, 2015)

cklem said:


> Are the kayaks that dicks carry better quality than the ascend from bass pro? Iv also never owned one, like I said my price range is 500-700$ I want a sot 12 ft , I will be fishing lake chatuge, and other small hard to get to lakes, and some rivers with not so rough water. Any suggestions would be great, I will need to get one north of Atlanta , or west of Asheville, or east of Chattanooga. I don't have time to drive more than 2 hours to look at one to possibly buy. Thanks



I've had an ascend FS12T for about a year and it seems to be holding up pretty well.   But I just bought a new Jackson coosa HD and it's a lot better...  But about three times as much money


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 11, 2015)

lonedrake said:


> I've had an ascend FS12T for about a year and it seems to be holding up pretty well.   But I just bought a new Jackson coosa HD and it's a lot better...  But about three times as much money



If you were looking into a new kayak, and you had 5-700$ Budget, would you get an acsend fs12t , what is your honest opinion of this kayak, if you were gonna fish maybe once per week near your house. And maybe duck hunt from it a few times, would you get the ascend, the reason I ask, is that this seems to be the easiest yak to find in my price range, I've been doing a lot of looking.


----------



## Chap (Feb 11, 2015)

cklem said:


> If you were looking into a new kayak, and you had 5-700$ Budget, would you get an acsend fs12t , what is your honest opinion of this kayak, if you were gonna fish maybe once per week near your house. And maybe duck hunt from it a few times, would you get the ascend, the reason I ask, is that this seems to be the easiest yak to find in my price range, I've been doing a lot of looking.



I'd do it considering the limited usage you may put it through.  I plan on doing some inshore fishing that may include a bit of choppy water at times, so I am going to pass on the Ascend.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 11, 2015)

Chap said:


> I'd do it considering the limited usage you may put it through.  I plan on doing some inshore fishing that may include a bit of choppy water at times, so I am going to pass on the Ascend.



Thanks for the input, I realize if I would be using it more, or if I was going to the ocean, or spending several days at a time , I would be best served with a more high end yak, but after reading reviews, and knowing there will be a few minor adjustments to make on the ascend , I think for the price and the reason for having one, I am going to consider the ascend from bass pro, I'm gonna look at academy and dicks too, just to make sure. Have found some others online, their just too far away. Of course that is if you guys don't talk me out of it, you folks know a lot more about them than me, and I would probably trust your advice, more than other online recommendations .


----------



## Wcgreen20 (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm thinking of getting into the kayak game myself.  Looking at trying to get a used one though.  My biggest concern is that I have a small car (subaru impreza) and gonna have to get a roof rack for it.  Just considering how much work and effort it is to get one of these things back on my car after paddling around all day. CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored I wish I still had my truck, but this little 4 cylinder is great on gas....Anyways I'm thinking of going with a 12' pescador.  Anybody have any thoughts or experience with that kayak or 12' kayaks on top of cars?


----------



## Chap (Feb 11, 2015)

cklem said:


> Thanks for the input, I realize if I would be using it more, or if I was going to the ocean, or spending several days at a time , I would be best served with a more high end yak, but after reading reviews, and knowing there will be a few minor adjustments to make on the ascend , I think for the price and the reason for having one, I am going to consider the ascend from bass pro, I'm gonna look at academy and dicks too, just to make sure. Have found some others online, their just too far away. Of course that is if you guys don't talk me out of it, you folks know a lot more about them than me, and I would probably trust your advice, more than other online recommendations .



The way they are outfitted may make it worthwhile.  I'd rather re-seal the hatches on a new yak than drive across the state to buy one off of CL.


----------



## Chap (Feb 11, 2015)

Wcgreen20 said:


> I'm thinking of getting into the kayak game myself.  Looking at trying to get a used one though.  My biggest concern is that I have a small car (subaru impreza) and gonna have to get a roof rack for it.  Just considering how much work and effort it is to get one of these things back on my car after paddling around all day. CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored I wish I still had my truck, but this little 4 cylinder is great on gas....Anyways I'm thinking of going with a 12' pescador.  Anybody have any thoughts or experience with that kayak or 12' kayaks on top of cars?



There are plenty of people around who have purchased unassembled trailers from Harbor Freight and used them for towing yaks.  They have a 4" x 4" trailer that goes for $189, though you may need to extend the tongue on it.  Also, there is a coupon floating around out there for the boat trailer that they sell for $349.  Either one is cheaper than buying new Yakima or Thule roof racks.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

Wcgreen20 said:


> I'm thinking of getting into the kayak game myself.  Looking at trying to get a used one though.  My biggest concern is that I have a small car (subaru impreza) and gonna have to get a roof rack for it.  Just considering how much work and effort it is to get one of these things back on my car after paddling around all day. CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored I wish I still had my truck, but this little 4 cylinder is great on gas....Anyways I'm thinking of going with a 12' pescador.  Anybody have any thoughts or experience with that kayak or 12' kayaks on top of cars?



What kind of water are you gonna fish?Most 12 footers are gonna weigh in the 60 to 80 lb range.I don't think that's too much weight on the car but it might be awkward getting it up on the top of the car by yourself.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 11, 2015)

Look into yak loaders from yakima or thule  ( I dont remember which it is )  Maybe called load bars or something?

I watched a 60 year old or so woman load hers by herself with them.  (She refused help)
They slide out the side and tilt down.  Sit boat in and slide up.  Lock down.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 11, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> Look into yak loaders from yakima or thule  ( I dont remember which it is )  Maybe called load bars or something?
> 
> I watched a 60 year old or so woman load hers by herself with them.  (She refused help)
> They slide out the side and tilt down.  Sit boat in and slide up.  Lock down.



I've seen those, we have ladder racks like that , they work off hydrolic shocks. A kid can load a 40 ft fiberglass ladder with one.


----------



## lonedrake (Feb 11, 2015)

cklem said:


> If you were looking into a new kayak, and you had 5-700$ Budget, would you get an acsend fs12t , what is your honest opinion of this kayak, if you were gonna fish maybe once per week near your house. And maybe duck hunt from it a few times, would you get the ascend, the reason I ask, is that this seems to be the easiest yak to find in my price range, I've been doing a lot of looking.



That was my situation last year, I had $500 to spend.  It's a good boat for the money, it's VERY stable and paddles well. It's a little on the heavy side, but I will trade weight for stability any day.  Only problem I had was the strap on the seat broke, which was an easy fix and a common problem with these yaks.  But overall it's very comfortable


----------



## TheRiverGiveth (Feb 11, 2015)

HermanMerman said:


> Fellow GON Forum members,
> 
> I currently have a pocketful of folded bills reserved for the purchase of my very first kayak. I would assume there are members here that have much more kayak experience than me, so I wanted to get opinions on which kayak I should go for. I would imagine that this kayak will see a good amount of time fishing at Lake Sinclair, as well as some time fishing/hunting along some of our river systems.
> 
> Any advice is welcome, and thank you in advance.



If you are ready to buy a kayak, don't pull the trigger until you call Cedar Creek RV and Outdoor Center.  They are in Cave Springs but I think they just opened a new place in Dallas.  You can check out their website but I'd highly suggest calling them for possible deals.

They set me up with my Wilderness Systems Ride 115 and I love it.  I got into the kayak fishing scene in 2009 with a Ride 135 and loved it.  Went through a couple of yaks since but got a real good deal on the Ride 115 from them.  

Either way, find a yak you really like and get on the water.  I fish mainly rivers and it really is an obsession.  Good luck.


----------



## Wcgreen20 (Feb 11, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> What kind of water are you gonna fish?Most 12 footers are gonna weigh in the 60 to 80 lb range.I don't think that's too much weight on the car but it might be awkward getting it up on the top of the car by yourself.



I will probably be fishing the hooch on different parts a lot since I live near there, but would like to be able to hit lanier or allatoona for stripers.  Yea I'm 6'2" bout 225 so I guess I'd want to find something big enough to fit me and handle a lake, but as short and light as possible for throwing on my car.


----------



## Wcgreen20 (Feb 11, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> Dont forget Craigslist.
> Losts of Great boats come up on there.  And you usually get a life jacket and paddle thrown in.
> 
> Sit on top 12 ft or longer.  Pay attention to the different seats and, well lets call it "dash" layout...  Pick something that looks like you can add a depth finder and what ever else you might want later.



Is 12ft as short as you'd go? (6'2" 230 lbs, want to fish on lakes)


----------



## Chap (Feb 11, 2015)

Wcgreen20 said:


> Is 12ft as short as you'd go? (6'2" 230 lbs, want to fish on lakes)



Most 10 footers aren't going to have the necessary weight capacity to carry you and a reasonable amount of gear around.  Total weight in the yak needs to be less than 75 to 80 % of the weight capacity of the yak.


----------



## Wcgreen20 (Feb 12, 2015)

Chap said:


> Most 10 footers aren't going to have the necessary weight capacity to carry you and a reasonable amount of gear around.  Total weight in the yak needs to be less than 75 to 80 % of the weight capacity of the yak.



Ok good to know. Thanks for all the help and info everyone


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 12, 2015)

Yea, me too.


----------



## HermanMerman (Feb 12, 2015)

Appreciate all of the info, everyone.


----------



## Chap (Feb 12, 2015)

HermanMerman said:


> Appreciate all of the info, everyone.



I appreciate the opportunity to help you buy a kayak when I don't even have my own yet .


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 13, 2015)

Chap said:


> We are in the same budget range.  I am going to pass on the Ascends at Bass Pro and go with something at West Marine or Dick's.



I have an Ascend FS10 sit in.  I love it so far.  The seat is very comfortable.  Of course, they came out with the sit on top fs12 with the same seat shortly after I bought mine and it was only $50 more.  I haven't fished much out of it.  Me and the wife usually just paddle the rivers and lakes.


----------



## Chap (Feb 13, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> I have an Ascend FS10 sit in.  I love it so far.  The seat is very comfortable.  Of course, they came out with the sit on top fs12 with the same seat shortly after I bought mine and it was only $50 more.  I haven't fished much out of it.  Me and the wife usually just paddle the rivers and lakes.



I love the open-deck layout of the FS12.  I wish more manufacturers would go with that route.  Makes a lot more sense to me.  I want room to strap down 2 coolers, one for fish and one for drinks and food.  When I go out, I got out for a whole day, and I need the room that the design of the FS12 offers.  I just wish I had more faith in the relatively thin hull.  If I did, I probably would have bought one right after the first of the year.  As it is, I am looking at picking up a yak next weekend.  Should be able to polish off saving up a little more cash for what I have my eye on.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 17, 2015)

Chap said:


> I love the open-deck layout of the FS12.  I wish more manufacturers would go with that route.  Makes a lot more sense to me.  I want room to strap down 2 coolers, one for fish and one for drinks and food.  When I go out, I got out for a whole day, and I need the room that the design of the FS12 offers.  I just wish I had more faith in the relatively thin hull.  If I did, I probably would have bought one right after the first of the year.  As it is, I am looking at picking up a yak next weekend.  Should be able to polish off saving up a little more cash for what I have my eye on.



I don't think you can go "wrong" with any yak.


----------



## Chap (Feb 17, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> I don't think you can go "wrong" with any yak.



I went wrong with my first one.  It was a hand-me-down, an older model Ascend.  It got me out on the water, but couldn't do much more.  The ride was really wet.  Lots of water coming up through the scupper holes, and I was well below the weight limit on that yak.

But it did get me out on the water when I needed to go.

Edit to say:  Now is just a crazy good time to be a kayaker.  There is a lot of good stuff on the market that will get the job done, much of it for a budget price.  No better time to get in to the sport than now.  I feel like the yak I am picking up on Saturday, a Vibe Sea Ghost, is a budget yak for how it is equipped.  I love cheap stuff!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 18, 2015)

Chap said:


> I went wrong with my first one.  It was a hand-me-down, an older model Ascend.  It got me out on the water, but couldn't do much more.  The ride was really wet.  Lots of water coming up through the scupper holes, and I was well below the weight limit on that yak.
> 
> But it did get me out on the water when I needed to go.
> 
> Edit to say:  Now is just a crazy good time to be a kayaker.  There is a lot of good stuff on the market that will get the job done, much of it for a budget price.  No better time to get in to the sport than now.  I feel like the yak I am picking up on Saturday, a Vibe Sea Ghost, is a budget yak for how it is equipped.  I love cheap stuff!



Now if it will just warm up enough to get on the water.  I'm thinking of going Sunday, suppose to be 76 degrees.


----------



## HermanMerman (Feb 19, 2015)

So, I have had a slight change of plans.....

I came home Tuesday afternoon and discovered a leak in my bedroom ceiling.  A few hundred dollars later and all is good as new.  However, it took a chunk out of my kayak fund.  I was leaning toward the Sea Ghost, but now it looks like I will go for the Ascend.  I hate to have something like this make the decision for me, but I want to be on the water this spring.  I have put this purchase off long enough, time to bite the bullet.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 19, 2015)

HermanMerman said:


> So, I have had a slight change of plans.....
> 
> I came home Tuesday afternoon and discovered a leak in my bedroom ceiling.  A few hundred dollars later and all is good as new.  However, it took a chunk out of my kayak fund.  I was leaning toward the Sea Ghost, but now it looks like I will go for the Ascend.  I hate to have something like this make the decision for me, but I want to be on the water this spring.  I have put this purchase off long enough, time to bite the bullet.



At least you didn't discover the leak after you bought a yak.  THAT would be my luck.


----------



## Chap (Feb 19, 2015)

You'll still have have fun on the Ascend.  Go for the FS12 that is in the $550 range with the open-layout hull.  I think you will be good.

Look at videos on You tube about that yak.  There is a guy that shows how to do a mod that shims the bottom of the seat and prevents it from pulling free of the hull.  You may want to look in to resealing the hatches too.  After that, you should be good to go.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 23, 2015)

After much research and shoping , and comparing, I  made up my mind, I'm gonna go with the ascend fs128T , I know it weighs almost 100 lbs but it seems like a tank. It already has an anchor pully installed, looks like I will have to install some side handles, but otherwise I think it will suit my needs, a little more than I want to spend after I get other things I need for it, but you can't put a price on fun, due to the weight I will have to buy a cart. I have a 4 door Chevy 1500 will I be able to strap this 12 ft kayak in the back of my truck with the tailgate down? I'm gonna go down to basspro off 985 to get it Saturday after I go to an archery shoot.


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 23, 2015)

Depending on length of bed, you might need one of those extenders that fits in your receiver hitch for a secure tie down. Reasonably cheap at HF. My old Jackson Coosa fits in my 2003 Silverado with not much sticking out if stuck in diagonally. But, if I'm hauling two I use the extension (modified just a bit with center post) and flag the tip.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 23, 2015)

Yep I was thinking I might need a bed extender for my truck


----------

